
Few words about `Accept-Language` header - ayumukasuga
https://medium.com/@project2501/few-words-about-accept-language-header-5b4ffb184b2c
======
cpeterso
What is the rationale for sites selecting a language using GeoIP instead of
the Accept-Language header? The user is literally telling the site which
language they prefer. Plus a user can change their browser or OS language
settings more easily than move their IP address. One argument I've heard is
that few users know how to change these settings, whereas GeoIP benefits more
users than it hurts.

FWIW, in my testing, Chrome and Firefox use their own language settings
instead of checking the OS settings. Edge does.

